# Spur-elbow 7/11/13



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Left really early out of Pensacola in hopes of dodging a few storms and slaying some fish, but that wasn't the case. We got poured on all the way to the spur where we found really blue water but scattered weeds with no form what so ever. Trolled west towards the elbowed and it didn't get any better. Trolled for 5 hours with no luck. Bummer! Even found a couple huge logs with no life at all under them. Finally caught a break in the weather and went deep dropping and at least filled the box up with some really nice grouper, tiles, and sea bass. I will post a couple pics when I get home. Long day of fishing but managed to have a great time and it was actually a very pleasant ride home. Looking forward to seeing the results this weekend in orange beach. catch em up


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe no pelagics, but at least you got meat for the freezer.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing those pictures. :thumbup:


----------

